
What It Would Take to Build a Dyson Sphere - walkingolof
https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/a22547/pbs-space-time-dyson-sphere/
======
googaaplmsft
Here's the link to the PBS video

[https://www.pbs.org/video/pbs-space-time-dyson-
sphere/](https://www.pbs.org/video/pbs-space-time-dyson-sphere/)

The article is just a plug for this video and pushing ads for popular
mechanics.

